# Rack Build Help



## Cain04 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,

So here is where I am at, I'm looking to knock together a rack to house some of my snakes (well the new ones I'm wanting to get soon), so really I'm after advice on the size tubs i will need to house for example a childrens python, up to a woma and carpet python.

Also, im looking at the heat cords and well i just need alittle advice in regards to what wattage to get. I live on the gold coast qld, so our weather is pretty warm.

As always any advice is much appreciated, even a finger in the direction of some helpful reading material is always good. 

Cheers
Cain


----------



## jbest (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a thread on here called new tub rack I used 80l bells tubs and three 50w heat cords to do the tubs. Easily heats up enough here on the gold coast too.


http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/new-tub-rack-202688/


----------



## Cain04 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks heaps for that jbest.

That looks exactly like what im after. What substrate do you use in the bottom? few sheets of news paper?

Cheers
Cain


----------



## jbest (Jan 20, 2014)

yea i have found the newspaper to be quite hygienic for me coz i see a mess straight away and clean it straight away. anything else just let me know. keep my womas (boodaries and rhd) in them atm by the way and theres plenty of room so far but they arent fully grown


----------

